
The Baumans, Sellers of Rare Books - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/30/style/bauman-books.html
======
HarryHirsch
Limited editions, first editions, what perversions are those? The point of a
book is that you can run off as many copies as you would like until the type
wears off. And the trouble with first editions is that they carry typesetting
errors that are corrected in later editions. For the best edition of a
manuscript you want to reach for the authoritative edition, not the first.

------
abhgh
+1 If you're a bibliophile I do recommend stopping by their store in LV. I
discovered it by accident but its quite a treat.

